# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ju ka ndodhur të dashuroheni me shikim të parë?

## bebe

A ju ka ndodhur te bini ne dashuri me shikim te pare, ose ne minutat e para te prezences? Dhe a e keni pyetur veten pse ju ndodhi nje gje e tille? Sipas jush çfare e kushtezon dashurine midis dy personash, a jane elemente sociale apo eshte diçka tjeter e pakapshme.

----------


## njeriu2006

Jo bebe sinqerisht jo. Dhe mendoj se nuk eksiston nje gje e tille. Ajo qe ti quan dashuri ne kete moment e ka emrin terheqje seksuale, asgje me teper.

Me fal qe te zhgenjej.

----------


## Niagara

> Jo bebe sinqerisht jo. Dhe mendoj se nuk eksiston nje gje e tille. Ajo qe ti quan dashuri ne kete moment e ka emrin terheqje seksuale, asgje me teper.
> 
> Me fal qe te zhgenjej.


mbeshtes plotesisht mendimin tend jester...

----------


## EllaCaramella

> mbeshtes plotesisht mendimin tend jester...


edhe une  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: jester lumsi ti me gjithe keta fansa qe ke :P

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Akoma jo po mendoj qe eshte mese normale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

terheqje te forte po ... ashtu sic tha jester ... po se di quhet dashuri apo jo kjo gje...

----------


## Pasiqe

> A ju ka ndodhur te bini ne dashuri me shikim te pare, ose ne minutat e para te prezences? Dhe a e keni pyetur veten pse ju ndodhi nje gje e tille? Sipas jush çfare e kushtezon dashurine midis dy personash, a jane elemente sociale apo eshte diçka tjeter e pakapshme.


bebe, te uroj te te ndodhe sa me shume here dhe me frekuenca te shpeshta, pastaj keta le ta quajne si te duan.

----------


## miko

> A ju ka ndodhur te bini ne dashuri me shikim te pare?


Uhuuuuu pothuajse përditë  :kryqezohen:  




> Dhe a e keni pyetur veten pse ju ndodhi nje gje e tille?


Nuk e ngacmoj fare veten më gjëra të tilla pa vlerë,pastaj sikur dhe më pëlqen një çik (por një çik fare ama lol ).  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Drita_Love

> A ju ka ndodhur te bini ne dashuri me shikim te pare, ose ne minutat e para te prezences? Dhe a e keni pyetur veten pse ju ndodhi nje gje e tille? Sipas jush &#231;fare e kushtezon dashurine midis dy personash, a jane elemente sociale apo eshte di&#231;ka tjeter e pakapshme.


Bebe kur te ndodh kjo, &#235;sht&#235; t&#235;rheqje seksuale dhe ne qofte se vendos ta vazhdosh me nj&#235; person ne cilin je dashuruar me shikim t&#235; par&#235;, at&#235;here kurr&#235; nuk dihet se si do t&#235; mbaroj kjo romanc&#235;. P&#235;r t&#235; funkcionuar nj&#235; lidhje m&#235; e gjat&#235; me nj&#235; person duhet shum&#235; m&#235; shum&#235; se dashuria n&#235; shikim t&#235; par&#235;. Personalisht nuk besoj fare n&#235; dashurin&#235; m&#235; shikim t&#235; par&#235;. M&#235; shum&#235; besoj n&#235; dashurin&#235; m&#235; "fjalen e par&#235;".  :Lulja3:

----------


## FierAkja143

> A ju ka ndodhur te bini ne dashuri me shikim te pare, ose ne minutat e para te prezences? Dhe a e keni pyetur veten pse ju ndodhi nje gje e tille? Sipas jush çfare e kushtezon dashurine midis dy personash, a jane elemente sociale apo eshte diçka tjeter e pakapshme.


bebe varet yllo...ka raste qe ndodh  :buzeqeshje:  
Te duket ai person sikur njifeshit dhe me para, si shume fytyre e njofur dhe pse eshte hera e pare qe e shikon.  Nuk e di a eshte dashuri ne moment, por eshte nje ndjenj qe zhvillohet me kalimin e kohes dhe behet akoma me e fort.

kur isha me e vogel thoshja "JO" dhe kemngulja si pune e budallait.  Tani qe jam e madhe (lol) e shof qe akoma se di ca eshte dashuria.  Jan shume pak ata qe e din.  Sa per ata qe ju duket sikur e din, jan aq shume sa i gjen dhe neper forume pa kerkuar shume  :shkelje syri:

----------


## angel_guy

> terheqje te forte po ... ashtu sic tha jester ... po se di quhet dashuri apo jo kjo gje...



Ashu them dhe un terheqje shum e fuqishme LooOl  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Day-dreamer

*Dashuria me shikim te pare*

Shekspiri thote: *"E kush dashuroi me te vertete, nese nuk dashuroi me shikim te pare?"*.

Thote edhe: *"Dashuria eshte e verber"*. Apo: *"Udha e dashurise se vertete kurre s'shkon pa te perpjeta"*.

Si njeri me shpirt romantik, flet per dashurine romantike, jo per erotiken; per tronditjen e shpirtit dhe jo trullosjen e castit. Ne fakt nje lloj dashurie ka, por meqe eshte edhe erotika, imituesja e saj qe serviret si e tille, ka njerez qe marrin te dyten per te paren.

Dashuria me shikim te pare eshte eshka, qe ka aftesine zjarr-ndezese, eshte premisa. Kur s'ka premise, s'ka si te kete as dashuri (pra, *Kush dashuroi ndonjehere nese nuk dashuroi per here te pare*). Aty filmi vetem sa fillon! Pasketaj hyn njeriu me kompleksitetin e tij dhe te jetes (dhe dashurise i duhet te *shtroje udhen neper te perpjetat*, qe has). Shtrimi i udhes nuk eshte i lehte, kerkon shtysa te forta te behet, shtysa shpirti, jo trupi. Shperblimi eshte nje ngrohtesi kozmike, qe s'e provoi kurre erotika.

Shikimi i pare nuk ka te beje me pamjen e jashtme te personit, por me brendesine e tij. Ne boten moderne ka komunikime edhe pa pranine fizike. "Shikimi" yne nuk behet ne ekran, por ne pranine fizike te personit. Pra eshte *prania fizike dhe jo pamja fizike*. Ne kohen e Shekspirit "shikim" do te thoshte qenie ketu krah meje, jo permes ekranit; ishte "shikim" i fushes se energjise. Ndryshe, sa here syri t'i shihte dikujt nje pamje terheqese, aq here na paskej edhe "dashuri". Por ja qe nuk eshte keshtu.

Pamja e njeriut vlen per erotiken, por jo per romantiken dhe dashurine. Kjo e dyta shihet me syte e brendshem dhe shqisat ndjesore, qe shohin me shume dhe kapin ate qe quhet sot "chemistry". (Shkenca ca nga ca po i studion keto fenomene). Ndaj dikush ndoshta e harron nje perjetim erotik aferie trupore, por i mbetet perjete nje shikim a nje doreshtrengim, qe i jep "shijen" e personit qe natyra ose krijuesi e ka stisur per te.

Ne potencial, erotika ndodh shpesh, romantika (dashuria) eshte e rralle si guret e cmuar, per pasoje edhe e qendrueshme! Dashuria ne shikim te pare eshte nje shikim qe nuk te shqitet nga syte e shpirtit. Nuk jane syte por krejt qenia qe e perthith. Thuhet "shikim", por ne ne shekullin e kibernetikes e kuptojme qe nuk eshte thjesht shikim.

Dashuria nuk eshte per njerez me brendi te ceket, sepse noton ne ujera te thella. Ruajeni pastertine dhe aftesine per dashuri, se "nuk blihet me para". Kurse  te gjithe e dime qe pamja sot modulohet lehte edhe me para, ndryshe nga brendia e njeriut.

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Nje fiksim i vogel ndonjehere zmadhohet dhe pastaj ky obsesion del jashte kontrolli dhe pastaj dorezohesh dhe e emerton gabimisht "terheqjen e fuqishme" si dashuri .....
dashuria eshte nje fenomen qe ja vlen te quhet dashuri pasi te dy palet jane stabilizuar me njeri tjetrin ne nje periudhe te gjate kohore (vite jo muaj) pavaresisht nga gjendja dhe elementet sociale.

----------


## bebe

> *Dashuria me shikim te pare*
> 
> Shekspiri thote: *"E kush dashuroi me te vertete, nese nuk dashuroi me shikim te pare?"*.
> 
> Thote edhe: *"Dashuria eshte e verber"*. Apo: *"Udha e dashurise se vertete kurre s'shkon pa te perpjeta"*.
> 
> Si njeri me shpirt romantik, flet per dashurine romantike, jo per erotiken; per tronditjen e shpirtit dhe jo trullosjen e castit. Ne fakt nje lloj dashurie ka, por meqe eshte edhe erotika, imituesja e saj qe serviret si e tille, ka njerez qe marrin te dyten per te paren.
> 
> Dashuria me shikim te pare eshte eshka, qe ka aftesine zjarr-ndezese, eshte premisa. Kur s'ka premise, s'ka si te kete as dashuri (pra, *Kush dashuroi ndonjehere nese nuk dashuroi per here te pare*). Aty filmi vetem sa fillon! Pasketaj hyn njeriu me kompleksitetin e tij dhe te jetes (dhe dashurise i duhet te *shtroje udhen neper te perpjetat*, qe has). Shtrimi i udhes nuk eshte i lehte, kerkon shtysa te forta te behet, shtysa shpirti, jo trupi. Shperblimi eshte nje ngrohtesi kozmike, qe s'e provoi kurre erotika.
> ...


Day-dreamer, ku paske qene o shpirt, i vure fjalet qe duheshin asaj qe doja te thoja une. Une duke bere kete pyetje doja te dija se sa persona ketu ne forum kane njohur dashurine e vertete. Nese nuk e ke ndier menjehere dashurine, nuk ke per ta ndier kurre, me kalimin e kohes mund te interesohesh per dike, ta admirosh dhe te duket sikur e dashuron, por dashuria  e vertete varet nga kodi yne gjenetik, eshte inteligjenca molekulare qe zgjedh copezen qe i mungon dhe ajo nuk gabon kurre. Uroj qe t'ju ndodhi te gjitheve juve!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## swat

absolutisht jo 
lexova pak me siper qe nuk i beson dashurise me shikim te pare por dashurise me "fjalen e pare" tek kjo e dyte edhe  mundet por tek e pare 
ABSOLUTISHT JO
eeeeeeee kshu kshu .............  :perqeshje:

----------


## GrifshA_

Aha une nuk besoj hiccc ne dashurine me shikim te pare. Them se njerezit qe ndiejne per dike pas nje shikimi, jane pasionante. Qe po aq shpejt sa ndiejne, ashtu dhe humbasin ndjenjen.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fiona

Me ka ndodhur qe te jem shume attracted tek personi tjeter qe heren e par, po jo dashuri. Pfff, ca dashurie mi? Me shikim te par se njef fare robin.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Ndodh edhe keshtu,neper  filma aman  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Arbresha

> terheqje te forte po ... ashtu sic tha jester ... po se di quhet dashuri apo jo kjo gje...


shum dakort 







*ps. ju lutem shkruani shqip!Flm.*

----------


## romeoOOO

Ndryshon vetem se si e quani. Nuk mund te jetet dashuri por pelqim!  :ngerdheshje: 

Pelqim po, eshte normale, se ashtu njohen njerzit!  :ngerdheshje:

----------

